# Dress regs:  Boonie Hat



## x westie (19 Sep 2004)

Is there a dress regulation about wearing the Boonie Hat when not in a training area or the field, i have noticed troopies wearing the Boonie Hat into Tim Hortons, etc. your input ???


----------



## Da_man (19 Sep 2004)

I believe its for field use only  ???


----------



## 291er (19 Sep 2004)

I've seen it authorized for wear on Range days and BET training as well...generally people do not wear it back to their place of employment, but as usual, not everyone obey's dress regs.  People may have worn it into Timmy's, reason being they may have been en route to the range or BET training, or perhaps on a weekend field ex.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (19 Sep 2004)

Thats nuts. How hard is it to keep your beret in your pocket, and throw it on when you're not in the training area. 

Are these people _trying_ to give their CSM's/RSM's aneurisms?


----------



## Inch (19 Sep 2004)

Were they no hook privates? When I was in the reserves there was a shortage of black berets in the unit supply, I bought a Belgian one but everybody else had to wear their bush caps until their berets arrived. Whether or not this is the case here, try not to jump to conclusions, there's always two sides to every story.

Cheers


----------



## chrisf (19 Sep 2004)

Arctic Acorn said:
			
		

> Thats nuts. How hard is it to keep your beret in your pocket, and throw it on when you're not in the training area.
> 
> Are these people _trying_ to give their CSM's/RSM's aneurisms?



You're kidding right? Even for a weekend, if I were to leave my beret in my pocket, it would wind up looking managled and filthy, and look much worse them then my field hat, and I'm sigs, which isn't an overly "down in the dirt" trade. Could you imagine what a beret would look like after being pulled out of an infantry pocket? Not to mention the irritation that the extra bulk in the pocket would be.

I can understand retrieving your beret from your ruck if you're going out of the training area with notice, but what if there's no notice? Or if you happen to be going to a store while in the "training area" (Assuming you're not training in an actual training area).


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Sep 2004)

I always put mine in a ziplock bag and stow it in my kit bag or ruck when I get on the bus and head out to the field.


----------



## x westie (19 Sep 2004)

I had a RSM  inform me that if he saw people down at Timmys with Boonie Hats he would be taking names and giving them "extra duties"


----------



## chrisf (19 Sep 2004)

I suppose if you've got enough time to go be going into Tim Horton's, you've got enough time to get a beret, but I can still see many situations where one would be going into "civilization" wearing a field hat.


----------



## Armymedic (19 Sep 2004)

Is this Tims you mention at the Canex of a base, perhaps...

On Bases like Pet and Borden, where there is a Tims colocated with Canex, that area is still considered on base hence you may wear your bush cap. If it is Off Base, then its a no-no....

Especially if you're in such a Tims during your rucksack PT on a hit sunny summer day.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Sep 2004)

Even on base it is a debated issue.  We have been told that if you have cam paint on you can't go in (I am aware its slightly different then a hat).


----------



## patt (19 Sep 2004)

i used to see them wearing their bushcaps/boonie hats to the beer store in pet!


----------



## Gayson (19 Sep 2004)

I keep mine in a pocket or ruck, but always inside out.  That way If something comes up and I have to put it on quickly the crap will be on the inside instead of the outside.  Keeps it clean.


----------



## axeman (19 Sep 2004)

If you've got enough time to get to the car ,you've got enough time to get properly dressed is what I was informed by my RSM . After a few moments thoughts yes i can see he is in the right for saying that the "BOONIE CAP " is for field use  not for  garrison use . what i mean by that is yes use it on the range but when your in transit from the lines to home / Timmies get your beret . 8)


----------



## 291er (20 Sep 2004)

We were allowed to wear them after training ONLY after the Base Chief authorized it


----------



## George Wallace (20 Sep 2004)

Was in Tim Hortons lineup today, in the Village off Base, and in walked all these short 'pudgy' women from 2 SVc BN in CADPAT and Boonie hats and one of their bearded male counterparts in his boonie hat also.   If that wasn't bad enough, he insisted on wearing his with the front brim folded back one inch and sides and back folded down over his ears and neck, to look like a Newf in a Norwester out Cod Jigging.     No offence to Newfoundlanders, but if they had the time to drive to be "Village" to get coffee as a group, they had time to put on their berets, and if not, don't get out in public and disgrace the 'uniform' by looking like a clown.

GW


----------



## Infanteer (20 Sep 2004)

> Was in Tim Hortons lineup today, in the Village off Base, and in walked all these short 'pudgy' women from 2 SVc BN in CADPAT and Boonie hats and one of their bearded male counterparts in his boonie hat also.  If that wasn't bad enough, he insisted on wearing his with the front brim folded back one inch and sides and back folded down over his ears and neck, to look like a Newf in a Norwester out Cod Jigging.   No offence to Newfoundlanders, but if they had the time to drive to be "Village" to get coffee as a group, they had time to put on their berets, and if not, don't get out in public and disgrace the 'uniform' by looking like a clown.
> 
> GW



<sigh>  :

You can put all the effort you want into maintaining a professional appearance, and all your work will go to waste when some idiot who's only in it for the good money and the pension and doesn't give a fat rats ass about all that "infantry bullshit" (re: professionalism) shows up in public.


----------



## RCA (20 Sep 2004)

And someone was wondering _why_ so much paper was taken up on how and when to wear it. Because nothing is absolutely foolproof, because fools are so ingenious.

 Correct ansewer, in the field - which including the day the Ex/Tewt/BFT etc starts to the day it ends (inc traveling to and from the training area.) Berets can be worn in lieu, but never the other way around.


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Sep 2004)

man oh man oh man,

When I went into the field I left my Balmoral at the armouries as we were ordered to, and I wore the other head dress that the Queen issued me, the field cap! Enroute to the field if we passed by a Tim horton's and we stopped I did as the my country asked me and covered my head with the regulation headdress.   I was respectful and polite took my order went back to my vehicle and headed out to the training area.   

When I got to the Field the only room I had in my pocket was for my headress that was on my head, my field cap.   Why do you ask would I put my field cap into my pocket when I was on an ex?!?!?! Cuz I wore a helmet for the rest of the ex!   


I hope I was able to clarify the confusion why a baret or proper headdress was not worn in timmy's as I am sure if it was a garrison day or a parade night, very few soldiers would waste their time to change into their field cap to run into tim's for a quick cup of Joe just so they can piss of some RSM!

Tess


----------



## George Wallace (20 Sep 2004)

Tess

We can all agree that if you are in the field and away from your normal place of work, and driving a LAV, or a LSVW and stopped at a local Timmies that that would be a different circumstance, but when you have returned to your place of work and then jumped into your car and gone to Timmies; well that is a completely different story.

GW


----------



## Korus (21 Sep 2004)

> You can put all the effort you want into maintaining a professional appearance, and all your work will go to waste when some idiot who's only in it for the good money and the pension and doesn't give a fat rats *** about all that "infantry bullshit" (re: professionalism) shows up in public.



I think that's one of my biggest annoyances with the army. I put combat arms for my first 3 application choices, but was refused on account of my vision. As such, I still wanted to serve and went into a CS trade. The attitude that some people have that professionalism isn't required really chafes me. It doesn't matter what trade you are, you're a soldier and should behave as such.  The best advice I ever got was from a Reg F NCO from my trade, who happens to be on his second tour in Afghanistan right now.. He said never to forget that we're soldiers first. Just because we're a CS trade, doesn't mean that we're specialists that can ignore what it is to be a soldier.

Just my pet peeve...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Sep 2004)

Your preaching to the choir my man.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Sep 2004)

Well maybe I should have finished the complete events that occurred on all exercises that I have been with.   Once I arrived back to my armouries or where my head dress was stored, we cleaned up placed the regimental headdress on our heads and were dismissed.   Very rarely did I see someone remove the regimental head dress, replace it with a stinky field cap and go off on their business, even if it was for a cup of coffee.   We were too tired and either wanted to go to the mess for a quick one or go straight home to our wives.

If you have seen people go off for a cup of coffee with their filed cap on after and ex, leave em alone, as them may be tired and cranky, and were ordered to clean up after the regiment left.   At that point he might as well be wearing a crispy cream chapeau on his head.

As for professionalism, what did you mean by that comment?   Are you saying that a "bonnie cap" or a "field Cap" is unprofessional??   Correct me if I am wrong but the majority of our professions are to be performed in the field, therefore do you were your regimental head dress out there?   Wear the appropriate dress for the appropriate function, I agree, but if you are in the middle of training, why is it wrong to wear the issued head dress when you enter a place where you are stopping off on your way to train?   Remember Professionalism is the way you comport yourself not how you pretend to be by dressing up like a professional.   


Tess


----------



## Korus (21 Sep 2004)

My comment was more of a tangent to overall attitudes, not regarding the wearing of a Boonie-cap itself...


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Sep 2004)

seen,

sorry if went on to fiery on my rant..

man this place is just like the mess, and I even have a pint in my hand!

tess


----------



## Korus (21 Sep 2004)

No worries, mate.

I wish I had a pint in my hand.. But I'll have to settle for the perogies and bacon I'm cooking right now.


----------



## Infanteer (21 Sep 2004)

> Professionalism is the way you comport yourself not how you pretend to be by dressing up like a professional.



I was directly referring to this statement by George;



> If that wasn't bad enough, he insisted on wearing his with the front brim folded back one inch and sides and back folded down over his ears and neck, to look like a Newf in a Norwester out Cod Jigging.



I think RCA was right when he stated that it is unfortunate that we have to waste time drawing up CANFORGENs on how to wear a hat to avoid people walking around and looking like Gilliagan and the Skipper.  I guess you'd be just as upset if someone walked into Tims wearing a Balmoral with the front end flipped up or having the thing on sideways.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Sep 2004)

that's a true fact, seeing that would peeve me quite a bit.  ahh the heck with it mates, it all makes me want to go to a Starbucks with my crooked hat, dirty combats, unlaced dirty boots, and a days worth of facial hair ( wait hold on one more) and the cam paint under my eyes, eyebrows and behind the ears...  

At leaste I can definately be assured there is no RSM waiting to ambush me, I don't think there is one out there that can pronounce "Grande Bold"

tess


----------

